# I need a good chesapeak retriever, any help for a reputable



## nocone (Dec 8, 2004)

I need a very good chesapeake retreiver. I live in central mn. Any help finding a very reputable breeder in the 5 state area is more than appreciated. THANX


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

The best in my eyes is www.Lakeshorekennels.com give them a try .
My dogs are fantastic great hunters and most of all great friends .

Irish


----------



## nocone (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanx. I contacted them


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Let me know how ya make out , would love to here .Have ya had a chessie before or is this your first ?

Irish 
:beer:


----------



## nocone (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes, I contacted them, seems very knowledgable. I went to there website and convinced this is where I will get my next chessie male. I had a very nice, smart protective male of which I bought in Waverly Mn. in 1987. I have not had a dog for seven years now and time to get back into it next spring. THANX for your info and I'll let you know in the spring what I get and how it is doing.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Wheres this place located?


----------



## nocone (Dec 8, 2004)

website: [email protected]


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Do yourself a favor and go to the Chesapeake's Unlimited and Team Chesapeake web sites you can talk to some the most knowlageable chessie people in the country on those boards. I would recomend Cursan's, Caroway, Westwind, Northern Flight and there are many more, some of the top litters don't come from a big name kennels either. I have heard mixed reports on Lakeshore. I was planning on having a litter this spring but that fell through (she cycled a month early) so hopefully late summer. Expect to be on a waiting list for a good litter, my last litter I had all deposits before they were born. Feel free to PM if you want to talk chessies.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Lakeshore was my first stop when I was looking for a chessie. It was a very unpleasant experience.

If you look at actual pedigree's and performance any of the breeder's that CDK mentioned are head and shoulders above Lakeshore.

I got my dog out of Cursan. Sandy Dollar is top notch.


----------



## nocone (Dec 8, 2004)

I am surprised to here this much negative reporting for Lakeshore chessies. I would like to know more about what is wrong, bad, negative about this place and/or it's dogs. THANX


----------



## HarryWilliams (Nov 2, 2005)

This is not within your 5 state search area BUT these folks are good.
http://www.nordomchessybayret.com/nordo ... es_048.htm

A pup from them would insure you have a great chance of getting what you want in a pup. At least look at their site and/or talk with them. HPW


----------



## nocone (Dec 8, 2004)

Harry Williams: THANX these dogs look great. I need their website to contact them. nocone


----------



## HarryWilliams (Nov 2, 2005)

http://www.nordomchessybayret.com/nordo ... es_002.htm

This should get it. HPW


----------

